# What is on my betta's head??? (pics)



## Shinkutsunami (May 6, 2012)

I got my betta around november last year and he's been fine up until a few months ago the scales on the left side of his head started to become discolored and now he has this huge protruding whitish thing that sort of looks like a blister? on his head right there. i'm really stumped as to what this may be. he's still very active and eats and appears to be completely normal except for that thing on his head.. any ideas??? here are some pics :-?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll note the betta is on Epsom salt, to see if that would help.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow, I wish I could help you, I don't know those close ups are great, I would Google it, you may get some info there..He's a beautiful fishy


----------



## Shinkutsunami (May 6, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I'll note the betta is on Epsom salt, to see if that would help.


Yeah guys i've had him on epsom salt for 3 days now and it hasn't made any difference from what I can tell. :-?


----------



## Shinkutsunami (May 6, 2012)

Thanks lelei!  and i've tried lookin up all kinds of stuff on google and I haven't found ANY answers on how to treat it yet. :-(


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Could it be a fungus or a parasite causing it?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I've been hearing about "Ich" a lot on this forum, look that up on google,and see what the symptoms are, still at a loss..sorry


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

yea its probably fungal , try to go to a fishy doctor ( if one exists if not i wish there were)


----------



## Shinkutsunami (May 6, 2012)

At first I thought for sure that it was fungus.. but I remember I used to have a betta that really did have fungus and it didn't look like this.. :-? is this a type of illness that's never been identified or something because i've looked everywhere and no one seems to know what it is.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

You can pm Oldfishlady see if she can help. She is really good with all natural remedies and she always helps. See if she has any idea how to treat it.


----------



## Shinkutsunami (May 6, 2012)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> You can pm Oldfishlady see if she can help. She is really good with all natural remedies and she always helps. See if she has any idea how to treat it.


Okay thanks! I sent her a message. I hope that she can help


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope you can find a cure!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

My best guess would be a parasite of some type....is he flashing....


----------



## Shinkutsunami (May 6, 2012)

do you mean like flaring? he jumps out of the water to get the food that I feed him lol i'm pretty sure he flared at my finger today and he doesn't usually do that. is that what you mean? but he just acts completely normal like before it was even there. I do actually remember him rubbing up against the tank a long time ago right where that thing on his head is now though.. maybe it was just a coincidence or it's itchy!!? :O how would I treat it? have you ever seen anything like what's on his head before or no?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

after talking to some very knowledgeable people, they've come to the conclusion that it's either a tumor, or a buildup of dragon scales. in either case, there's not much you can do about it. if he's not acting sick in any way, he should be able to live happily with it, either way.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

dragon scales!!! I knew I forgot something :lol:


----------



## Shinkutsunami (May 6, 2012)

Oooooohhhhhhhhh well he is a dragon scale so that makes alot of sense. and he does act completely normal. so will it ever go away?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

probably not. i'm not an expert on dragons in any way, and i'm just telling you what they told me. :V imo, it shouldn't matter. my brother's betta has a tumor on his back, and he's fine with it, despite it eating his dorsal in away, so we're not doing anything special with him(other than me spoiling him a little with extra food and bloodworms when brother's not looking. >w>)...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:

My Spartan had a tumor :3 it grew slow, never hindered his movement or organs and so he was fine for his life


----------



## Shinkutsunami (May 6, 2012)

Okay guys thanks for all the help! so he's fine then? I guess I got all worked up over nothing. xD


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Found a site called petmd.com..check it out ..lots of info


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, one thing about tumors is mainly the fact it can cause some problems depending where it is. But for the most part, they live healthy lives  dragon scaling as well, they live healthy lives =D


----------



## Shinkutsunami (May 6, 2012)

okay well that's good to know! and thanks for the link lelei!  and well I guess it's fine with that thing on his head as long as it's not killing him or anything.


----------

